# Show Us The Worst Packaging For Tools You Have Found



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 29, 2016)

I just bought these ...what a disaster..it says cut the tabs and turn 1/4 to release....as if getting a cutter in there wasn't bad enough, you need vise grips to turn it...then a screw driver to pry the socket off... what a pile of  %$$#$^%&$%^$&^%$&^%


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 29, 2016)

Anti tampering measure.  At HF you will find lots of socket sets with one or more sockets missing.  Why should I buy the whole set when I can just steal the one socket I need?  ;-(


----------



## David VanNorman (Apr 29, 2016)

Between the medicine bottles , the lids on food and the stuff that they do to the everyday things we use it is getting to be a pain.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 29, 2016)

David VanNorman said:


> Between the medicine bottles , the lids on food and the stuff that they do to the everyday things we use it is getting to be a pain.




YOU CAN ASK YOUR PHARMACY TO FILL YOUR PRESCRIPTION WITH NON CHILD LIDS!!!


----------



## Andre (Apr 29, 2016)

HF socket size adapter set. I had to clamp the adapters in the vise and yank the plastic holder off. Everything cheap from HF has a lifetime guarantee, so I keep the packaging. Automatic center punch, socket adapters, even my dental pick sets all have warranties.


----------



## savarin (Apr 29, 2016)

emergency depts all over the western world are filled with people who have injured themselves trying to open modern packaging.
"Wrap Rage" the term used to describe the blinding fury that results from a person’s inability to open blister packaging.


----------



## master of none (Apr 29, 2016)

And that's how it got it's name.   Rick


----------



## f350ca (Apr 30, 2016)

My peeve is with the sick astards who package bandaids. Your bleeding, trying to hold a rag on the cut finger and get into those sealed packages. Sick sense of humour.


----------



## rwm (Apr 30, 2016)

It's even a marketing issue:

http://www.amazon.com/b/?&node=5521637011

Robert


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 30, 2016)

I bought a Crescent 1-1/2" socket  a week ago.  I was out by my vehicle, installing a trailer ball and had no cutting tools available.  Not wanting to make the trip back to my tool box, I fumbled around with the locking tab, finally managing to break the tab by jamming a screwdriver in and prying.  It took longer to remiove the socket from the packaging than to use it.

Sealed blister packs, I use a sheet metal shear to cut the end.  no cuts to the fingers from trying to open them.

Band Aids, I just rip the packaging down the side and open it like a pea pod.   My fat fingers can't find those little flaps where you're supposed to open the packaging.


----------



## silence dogood (Apr 30, 2016)

My wife works in retail and she tells me the blister packs are to reduce shop lifting.  Then she says "well, sort of". Thieves able to steal the item  in a split second and yet able to leave the packaging hanging on the hook.  Me,  I gotta take the biggest sheet metal shears and say lots of dirty words.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 30, 2016)

security for auto light bulbs ,, id for cough syrup...cable cinches on 50" tvs...like no-one will notice that in your pocket


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 30, 2016)

f350ca said:


> My peeve is with the sick astards who package bandaids. Your bleeding, trying to hold a rag on the cut finger and get into those sealed packages. Sick sense of humour.


I don't use bandaids.  I use 3M Micropore tape and wrap it right over the wound.  Works fine.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 30, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> I don't use bandaids.  I use 3M Micropore tape and wrap it right over the wound.  Works fine.



staples for the big cuts


----------



## mcostello (May 1, 2016)

Hog rings for the really big cuts-there is a medical equilvelent. BIL had some put in His scalp for a big cut.


----------



## jpfabricator (May 1, 2016)

Superglue, sticks instantly, and is water tite. Burns like a ------------ tho!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas by Jake Parker!


----------



## John Hasler (May 1, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> staples for the big cuts


I've got a surgical stapler for the horses.  I've never used it on myself, though.


----------



## John Hasler (May 1, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> Superglue, sticks instantly, and is water tite. Burns like a ------------ tho!
> 
> Sent from somewhere in East Texas by Jake Parker!


Try NewSkin liquid bandage.


----------



## kvt (May 1, 2016)

Not sure but to me NewSkin is almost as bad as the SuperGlue.


----------



## derf (May 1, 2016)

I got one of those Skil cordless rotary shears just for clamshell packaging. They work pretty good......if the battery is charged.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 3, 2016)

f350ca said:


> My peeve is with the sick astards who package bandaids. Your bleeding, trying to hold a rag on the cut finger and get into those sealed packages. Sick sense of humour.


No need for Band Aids.  The nearest dirty and oily rag works just as well...   8^)


----------



## MSD0 (May 21, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> staples for the big cuts


Cyanoacrylate (superglue) works really well too!


----------



## savarin (May 22, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> security for auto light bulbs ,, id for cough syrup...cable cinches on 50" tvs...like no-one will notice that in your pocket



Heres why they use cable cinches


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 10, 2016)

What the heck is a cable cinch? Is that a ty-wrap?  
LOL


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 11, 2016)

markba633csi said:


> What the heck is a cable cinch? Is that a ty-wrap?
> LOL



Kind of sorta.. But made of aircraft type of cable, no plastic.  With the right picking tools, the locks can be picked quickly.  Wait a minute, or do they use those special magnetic type of locks, a magnet may or may not open...


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jul 17, 2016)

When I buy something with a heavy plastic case on it I ask the checkout person to remove it for me after I pay for it.  They have accommodated no problem.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 21, 2016)

and who thought this was a good place for a starter????

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee314/rockfangd/SLS/100_2300.jpg


----------



## cvairwerks (Sep 22, 2016)

Not tool packaging, but food....anything in a package made with cross linked polymers...have put more food in the trash trying to open the packaging... Often it opens suddenly and violently and seems to disperse the contents across many square feet!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 22, 2016)

sound like the salad containers they use..when they come open they shatter


----------



## wawoodman (Sep 22, 2016)

When I bought my cylindrical square (not a particularly lightweight piece of metal) it came in a box made of 1/4 " thick wood. Actually, they were 1/4" wood splinters...


----------

